# Teryx..



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, it's tomorrow! It's 5:40 in the morning, is the dealer open yet?  Eagerly awaiting picks! Congrats!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Like Christmas morning.:lol: Been up for a while.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Getting an Aluminum Roof and windshield, gotta get it tomorrow.:sad: I know someone that can powder coat it if I want.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The aluminum roofs are nicer than the factory plastic roof, that is for sure! I myself will be getting a black form fitted aluminum one at some point. The plastic roof sure does vibrate when towing! (plus it is kind of ugly) 
Oh well, tomorrow will be Christmas part II!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got the call, going to get it today


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Windshield on order. Man is this thing Friggin awesome, Fast and handles great.:evil:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Very Nice! Welcome to the club! I've only got to run mine in a little bit of snow once...can't wait to run it is some deep stuff! That red and black looks good!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

So, how many hours do you have on it already? It's been almost 24 hours since delivery! How many hours looking at accessories since you got her home might be a better question!  I see a winch in your future!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got 9 miles on it, just running around my 10 acres. and I was looking at accessories long before I got it....Of course a winch is next. which one do you have on yours? Man I don't like the prices on warn winches. Some of the guys on the Teryx forums are using Victory winches.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a Warn 3500 on this one and had a Warn 2500 on my Brute Force. Yeah, they are not cheap. I believe if you go to the warn website, they have coupons or rebates being offered right now. Other brands I've seen are Voctory, Gorilla, and Superwinch. I've heard mixed reviews on them all, even the Warns so ??? Mine was slightly used taken off a demo Teryx so I got a really good price, under $200 installed. I think they run $400-$450 new. They also make a 4000# version but most I talked to said that was more than necessary and that if I wanted the 4000, they recommended a battery upgrade.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I ended up going with the Viper Max 4500 winch, I spent 8 hours installing it yesterday. It took the longest time taking apart the Teryx, I removed the body and the interior. It turned out good, made it easier to install without all the plastic in the way.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks good! The one negative about the Teryx is that you do have to remove a lot of plastic and it is time consuming....looks like a pain as well!
Plowed with mine for the first time last night. Works great, just like a small truck.


----------

